# Which do you prefer to do the most?



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Just curious about what you like to ride the most.

Bareback
Huntseat
Saddle seat
Jumping
Western
Dressage


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love bareback with western being a close second.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like bareback, it's fun.  But I voted for Jumping because I do that the most, LOL! :lol: I love to jump, 'ya feel like you're flying.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I LOVE JUMPING LOL AND JUMPING BEARBACK TE HE:wink:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Western! Definitely! But, bareback not following far behind. =]


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love bareback. It makes me feel closer to my horse and helps my balance in the saddle. Plus, ancient humans didn't even use saddles until they figured out that they could wage war on horse back. Learn the past. Ride bareback.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Bareback no contest! I would love to try jumping, and suppose I will if I wanna do XC. But I've mostly ridden western.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Bareback and Dressage


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Jumping and bareback <3


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Jumping, no question about it! It's the greatest feeling in the world, leaping over an obstacle perfectly in sync with your partner!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart and soul, and passion is in Eventing - Horse Trials, but I focus mainly on dressage.

TOO MANY JUMP TOO MUCH!!!! They think jumping is the be all and end all, and jump, jump, jump, jump without realizing how much wear and tear they are putting on their horses joints.

A horse only has so much jump in them - why waste it on daily jumping? Did you know GP jumpers will only jump once a week, or even in the warm up ring just before a comp - because they know how valuable these horses are.

They spend most of their time focusing on flat work, flat work, flat work.

Why don't people get it? Poor horses  To boot - they over jump their horses, with no care to their legs and joints aftarwards.

I hack mostly. Lots of trail riding, hill work. Walk, trot, canter intervals. I also focus allot on flat work in the arena at home.

My horses legs are too valuable to waste on fences at home - I save them for schooling.

I do an hour lesson once a week, 1/2 flat, 1/2 jumping. That's it. 

I know my horse can jump. I know I can jump - so why waste my best friend on that crud at home, when he can use it at comps.

A horse has only so much jump in them.

I save my horses jump for comps.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

western


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I LOVE jumping! I jump maybe four times a week tops. 
MIEventer, I get what you are saying, but also, you need the practice and your horse needs to be conditioned regularly over jumps or they won't do good over them. My trainer tells me what to do and that is to practice jumping. And GP jumpers might not train over jumps alot, but I know eventers do.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i aree stormy you have to practice. its like western you have to work you horse to get head setting low enough and ride to get them to go slow. and ride to get barrel horses to turn tight and quick. you have to practise slidding with reiners.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> My heart and soul, and passion is in Eventing - Horse Trials, but I focus mainly on dressage.
> 
> TOO MANY JUMP TOO MUCH!!!! They think jumping is the be all and end all, and jump, jump, jump, jump without realizing how much wear and tear they are putting on their horses joints.
> 
> ...


I agree. My horse is bred for eventing ( his uncle is Olympic Bronze medalist and WEG Gold eventing medalist) but seeing how short-lived most eventers from the overjumping I went with dressage/jumper instead. It is sad to see so many horses front legs bent out of shape with being jumped and jumped again.

Certainly you need jump practice just as you need dressage practice but I do see way too many horses over jumped both in the amount of jumps and the height.

Interesting though I do find that the top level eventers do measure out their horses better overall and Spy's relative was Internationaly competative for a very long time.


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

I love to jump, but I haven't actually jumped in ages (though during my last lesson, Verdy decided it would be easier to jump OVER the little trot poles instead of stepping over them. Silly horse. XD)


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Saddle Seat but Bareback and Western are tied at at a very close second*


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

DRIVING!!!!!!!!! 

But of the choices, jumping


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

western all the way.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd say a tie between jumping and bareback. I chose bareback, but I'd have to say I like them just the same.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Western, with bareback being a close second. I like to ride on long trails 4-6 hours with lots of hills. I'm too lazy to do all that bareback! Haha!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

drill team needs to be on there although i doubt many or few people at all would vote for it :?


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Dressage without a doubt.


----------

